# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] I need a Airship Battle Map for a Dungeons and Dragons Game Highly detailed request.

## Abyssal Knight

EDIT: The Job has been Taken.

I'm been trying to find an artist for months to find someone able/willing to work on this project.

This details the levels of the map all would be a single page with the floors and rooms displayed: 

This includes everything I need on it.  The map would have to be on a jpg or png I could send to the GM so it could be uploaded to roll20.

Payments can be done through paypal and for such I would like a professional quality, the game has been going on for two years and my player character has wanted to do this sense we started.  I'm willing to take offers for how much it would cost, though $100 is my limit for max price.

Copyright would remain with the artist.

There are no set time limits, but less than a month ideally, with some occasional updates for the progress as the work goes on. 

Exact map size is a little nebulous as it can be adjusted on the website but it will be fairly large.

I'm happy to clarify anything detailed on the link.

----------


## Wingshaw

Hi Aby (can I call you that?), welcome to the Guild.

Your description of the airship is very vivid, but I feel like I should warn you that a lot of that detail will be very hard to render in a map.

Good luck in your search for a cartographer  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## NaglisG

Hello, although I have never drawn a dungeon map, I could try, depending on what airship it is, I presume it's like a medieval zepellin. Although I have never drawn a "dungeon/place" map I think I could do it. Here's my portfolio, if you would like to contact me my email is pahonia.maps@gmail.com, and there we could talk further about this.

----------


## Abyssal Knight

> Hi Aby (can I call you that?), welcome to the Guild.
> 
> Your description of the airship is very vivid, but I feel like I should warn you that a lot of that detail will be very hard to render in a map.


I know I've been on this search for awhile, thank you for the welcome at the very least.

----------


## Abyssal Knight

> Hello, although I have never drawn a dungeon map, I could try, depending on what airship it is, I presume it's like a medieval zepellin. Although I have never drawn a "dungeon/place" map I think I could do it. Here's my portfolio, if you would like to contact me my email is pahonia.maps@gmail.com, and there we could talk further about this.



I've supplied multiple reference images for the ship in the link I provided for the style and a example of the battle map.

----------


## Tiana

Wouldn't be a problem for me. I know how to set up a map for Roll20 now and the visual makes sense more or less. Of course I don't have anything like this in my portfolio either, though I've done a few dungeon type maps, none of my maps for roll20 are on my fantasy map portfolio yet.

This is one of my experiments specifically for use in Roll20.

----------


## Abyssal Knight

> Wouldn't be a problem for me. I know how to set up a map for Roll20 now and the visual makes sense more or less. Of course I don't have anything like this in my portfolio either, though I've done a few dungeon type maps, none of my maps for roll20 are on my fantasy map portfolio yet.
> 
> This is one of my experiments specifically for use in Roll20.


This all looks very good, I'd be willing to give you a shot.

----------


## Abyssal Knight

Be aware I'm new to the site and don't have access to pm's yet.

----------


## Tiana

You can email me. calthyechild@gmail.com. Although you may now have enough posts for PMs.

Edit: This map of an airship for VTT is now complete!

----------


## Abyssal Knight

Yeah you're right, thankfully.

----------

